
JavaScript newb like me? Get excited about learning it - gibbiv
https://medium.com/jsguru/why-javascript-fda221646c66
======
gibbiv
This is a very opinionated piece -- the author even admits that in the
introduction -- but he covers the pros and cons of JavaScript quite fairly. He
also links to a lot of great resources that helped me, who am very very new to
JS and coding, learn about the different JS tools and applications in a very
short time.

